# Paw Pad Problems



## Brianne Harris (May 11, 2014)

I have recently started training my GP to pull a cart as well as getting him much more active with hikes and walks around the park. Last summer we had some issues with him rubbing two of his toe pads raw. Well, it's back again! Fortunately I caught it this time before he started limping on it. On both rear paws he has a raw spot about half the size of a dime on the second toe from the outside. His other toes seem worn down as well. There are a few things that could be causing this, but I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions for how I can keep his paws in better shape? It seems like his pads just may not be in whatever condition they should be. 

Possible Causes:
-He rotates his paws a bit when walking
-He works at night as and LGD and usually kicks/scratches his feet back when barking at the coyotes - which have been very active
-Pulling the cart may require more 'push' with his back feet and we've been training on gravel
-His feet get very dry and cracked during winter from all the snow exposure - the vet just told me he stepped on something, so she was not helpful at all. This is a recurring issue.

I do have some PadKote on hand (but it's a mess to use) as well as Musher's Secret wax, Vitamin E Oil to put on his pads, and some booties I bought last year when it was really bad. 

Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions about how to first heal this and second how I can prevent this occurring again?

Here is a picture of the crack, but the raw spot is hard to get a picture of.


----------



## Noel Long (Mar 13, 2013)

Tell the vet it is a recurring problem. Her response should be different with that info. Does it happen at the same time of year?

Sounds like previous methods of externally protecting the paw did not work? Or did the topicals and booty work? I would definitely use them. How often is the topical applied? Is there a way to increase the dog's internal hydration? 

For the toes, is it the side of the toe getting raw from rubbing on the adjoining toe? You aren't saying the toe nail is getting worn down and bleeding. Have you experimented with trimming the hair between the toes? More hair could snag debris or maybe it could provide a buffer from friction.

When humans get cracked heels, it can be from dehydration, lack of support -ie shoes- causing the heel to splay when it strikes the ground, and callouses.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

*


Brianne Harris said:



-His feet get very dry and cracked during winter from all the snow exposure... This is a recurring issue.

Click to expand...

*


Brianne Harris said:


> _Did you use the Musher's Secret before you went out, or after? I find it good as a preventative conditioner/barrier especially to keep out the salt and chemicals that towns/cities put on their sidewalks in winter.
> My dog gets plenty of slices on the pads unfortunately (in winter, from ice crust; in the other seasons, sharp rocks). I use the manuka honey from New Zealand for wounds. Put it on the wound, keep the dog from licking it for half an hour, and then let the dog lick it (or not; my dog loves it). That honey comes in different potencies, so you want to get the strongest for healing.
> My old houndsman friend told me that taking the dog to walk often in the beach sand and salt water is very good for toughening the pads. I live too far from the ocean to do this.
> _
> ...


----------



## Brianne Harris (May 11, 2014)

Noel Long said:


> Tell the vet it is a recurring problem. Her response should be different with that info. Does it happen at the same time of year?
> 
> Sounds like previous methods of externally protecting the paw did not work? Or did the topicals and booty work? I would definitely use them. How often is the topical applied? Is there a way to increase the dog's internal hydration?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how well the Padkote works. It's a bright blue liquid that is supposed to help heal wounds and toughen pads. I purchased it at a tack store from and avid **** Hunter and dog breeder. He swears by the stuff, but it stains really easily and I have to put gloves on to use it. I used it a few times, but I'm unsure about exactly how it works and if it's the best thing to use. The wax seems to work - I just may need to do it every day. Boots definitely help, but some folks believe they interfere with natural foot action. 

As far as hydration, he always has fresh water (changed every morning). I could add broth to it, but the other dogs may share it all 

His toes are raw on the bottom of the actual pad - the part that contacts the ground. I can't believe I forgot that bit! I try to keep his paw hair short, but it grows awfully fast!


----------



## Brianne Harris (May 11, 2014)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> Brianne Harris said:
> 
> 
> > _Did you use the Musher's Secret before you went out, or after? I find it good as a preventative conditioner/barrier especially to keep out the salt and chemicals that towns/cities put on their sidewalks in winter.
> ...


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

How did the booting help with the cracks and excessive wear? Also have you contacted other GP owners to see if these cracks are typical for the breed used as you are using yours?


----------



## Brianne Harris (May 11, 2014)

Sarah Platts said:


> How did the booting help with the cracks and excessive wear? Also have you contacted other GP owners to see if these cracks are typical for the breed used as you are using yours?


The booting really helped. I think it gave the Vit E a chance to stay wet and soak in. When he first presented with this so that I noticed he had begun limping and I booted him 24/7 for a week or two. The only issue was it would heal, then come back when I quit using the boots. In theory, his feet should be in a condition to where they don't rub raw, so I'd like to find a way to get his paws to where they should be.

We only started carting a month or two ago and haven't made any carting friends yet. Just doing it on my own! No clubs in the area, but maybe I should look for a more specific forum site in addition to this one. Most GP owners I know use them as LGDs or pets. Neither of my other two LGD GPs have presented with the worn pads, but the cracks are pretty common in winter on most of the dogs on the farm, but Knox's are the worst.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

if it happened prior to introducing carting, why would you add an additional activity that might aggravate the problem and maybe put additional stress on the pads ? even if the dog enjoys carting it might not be a good thing to do

just speculating, but might it be reoccurring because of a problem that never had a chance to completely heal ?
- foreign body that has never worked its way out ? X-rays taken ?

- more than one paw and unknown diagnosis might also indicate a genetic root ?

sorry i just skimmed the responses but understand how these types of problems can be hard to fix.

my neighbor's shiba had a paw rip open.....been two years now and the poor dog is still hobbling and running around on concrete with a bandaged stump and starting to move like it only has three legs :-(


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Brianne Harris said:


> Meg O'Donovan said:
> 
> 
> > I will have to look into the honey! I haven't been very consistent with the Mushers Secret, but I try to use it as a preventative. I usually do it once a week - maybe I should go to every day? I also live too far away from the beach to try that... seems like if salt on roads is bad for paws, wouldn't beach salt be?
> ...


----------



## Noel Long (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't think using a topical a few times nor once a week will be effective, regardless of what topical. Be patient and persistent.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I would try just booting when you are carting or working on asphalt or concrete. Boots do keep in the moisture but all that hydration w/ the Vit E may have been helping cure. Cracks can take a long time to heal. And, too, this may just be a genetic problem and something you have to live with. Also the photo may not do it justice but does break open enough to leak fluid/blood? Or is just an indentation in the pad?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

the next time he recovers, you might try restricting his unsupervised movement and keep more personal control since the condition has come back before. by control, i mean more than you have had in the past even if it means a break from coyote duty and kenneling, etc, 
- if his movement is always supervised and restricted, it might give you a better opportunity to monitor more closely and you will be in better control of the rehab process and much better able to document where he goes and what he does
- and yes, i realize this would be a very time consuming, PITA approach


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i know my approach is off the wall and far fetched, but i'm trying to eliminate a cause you might not have observed, like some favorite area/rocks, etc that he scratches or digs obsessively when he's making his rounds around his perimeter

and some vets will not give up on trying to diagnosis a reoccurring problem as quickly as others


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

boy it really sucks when a dog hurts its' paw/paws and can't be active the way they want--trying to convey that it's for their own good that you are keeping them lazy is kindof impossible. my Mom had good success with using black tea bags on raw wounds (soaked in warm water and partially squeezed then held on for a few minutes and allowing the wound to dry before dressing or leaving to the dog's care) for her Welsh Corgi. not as furry as a GP but still a lot of belly fuzz and paw fur. if you could get the dog to convalesce until the paws are good and healed--lots of chewable entertainment seemed fair consolation when my GSD girl really filleted her left rear toe pad, and bought her off for over a week until we had some solid progress on the injury and could slowly begin to move on it again. my minimal experience with Musher's is that it's totally awesome for road work in any weather but must be used every time...maybe with the calibre of foot fur you would need to trim it before the wax has a chance to really coat the surface effectively?
i hope your pup gets better--carting is really excellent!


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Are you sure its wear, and not the dog licking himself raw? Late fall and winter are prime time for burrs and thorns. And gps furry feet are great spots for them to end up.


----------



## Brianne Harris (May 11, 2014)

Sarah Platts said:


> I would try just booting when you are carting or working on asphalt or concrete. Boots do keep in the moisture but all that hydration w/ the Vit E may have been helping cure. Cracks can take a long time to heal. And, too, this may just be a genetic problem and something you have to live with. Also the photo may not do it justice but does break open enough to leak fluid/blood? Or is just an indentation in the pad?


I know they are prone to an over growth of Keratin on the pads which can be similar to the cracks. The cracks do not seem to bother him at all - just me! Always dry, never oozing, red, raw, or anthing of that nature. When they are cracked, the pads seem pretty firm as well - I'm pretty sure it's from dryness. From what I know, his pads should have a little more give to them.




rick smith said:


> the next time he recovers, you might try restricting his unsupervised movement and keep more personal control since the condition has come back before. by control, i mean more than you have had in the past even if it means a break from coyote duty and kenneling, etc,
> - if his movement is always supervised and restricted, it might give you a better opportunity to monitor more closely and you will be in better control of the rehab process and much better able to document where he goes and what he does
> - and yes, i realize this would be a very time consuming, PITA approach



I can certainly try putting him in a stall at night - they are 10 x 10 with rubber mats. He spends his days on a tie out at the barn with me and whoever else is working during the day, so I hate to have him confined at night too. He has a path worn around the front perimeter from guard duty. He takes his job of keeping the alpacas safe very serioiusly and sleeps most of the day. Last summer I booted him at night when he first had problems. His feet have been mildly cracked all winter, but no rawness or smooth spots. He had an exam for arthritis and hip displasia and that was all clear and good. We had two chiro adjustments that seemed to square him up a bit more, but that happened at the same time as all my topical treatments so it's hard to say what worked. He's been great since September/October. He does have a big dirt patch in his run at the front corner towards where the coyote pack normally runs. Everytime he barks he kicks back with all four feet. He also does the same when marking. I took a really close look this morning and all his toes are worn smooth on all of his feet. We may have an answer as to what part of the cause is. I think I may need to call in my reglar vet. The holistic vet who does the Chiro was the one who kind of blew me off about it. She probably thought I was overly concerned - which I may well be in some circumstances :wink: Thanks for all of your great input, Rick. Many factors to think about and try to control for. The researcher in me is eager to create a study plan of Knox.

I'm wondering if the warm/hot pavement may have an effect as well? We have hit the 80's the last two weeks which is unusual for this early in the year.

Here is a shot of the toe that is raw. You can only see it when it's wet - this was just after applying Musher's secret. When dry it just looks like a very smooth spot.


----------



## Brianne Harris (May 11, 2014)

Catherine Gervin said:


> boy it really sucks when a dog hurts its' paw/paws and can't be active the way they want--trying to convey that it's for their own good that you are keeping them lazy is kindof impossible. my Mom had good success with using black tea bags on raw wounds (soaked in warm water and partially squeezed then held on for a few minutes and allowing the wound to dry before dressing or leaving to the dog's care) for her Welsh Corgi. not as furry as a GP but still a lot of belly fuzz and paw fur. if you could get the dog to convalesce until the paws are good and healed--lots of chewable entertainment seemed fair consolation when my GSD girl really filleted her left rear toe pad, and bought her off for over a week until we had some solid progress on the injury and could slowly begin to move on it again. my minimal experience with Musher's is that it's totally awesome for road work in any weather but must be used every time...maybe with the calibre of foot fur you would need to trim it before the wax has a chance to really coat the surface effectively?
> i hope your pup gets better--carting is really excellent!



Thanks for all the advice! It is really hard making him take it easy! He seems to be getting around on it fine, but I know I need to keep him off it. So hard not to take him like we both want to! And I JUST got the final touches on my shafts for the wagon so I'm bummed we can't work more right now. I think I do need to up the application frequency. The little tub says once a week or as needed - I think he needs it much more often. I try to apply it when he's already laying down and drowsy to give it as much time to dry as possible. I just re-trimmed his paw hair day before yeterday so that should help. I've heard that if they are walking on the hair it can interfere with the paw pads and can make them very tough so they don't have the spring they should. His grows super fast, so I just need to be better about tidying up every week or two.

Carting is awesome. He picked up on it very quickly. He had a few moments of concern when I first hooked him up, but after about 10 minutes I could see the light bulb blink on and his whole demeanor changed once he got it. I'm trying to make sure we always have fun so he's eager to pull. So far, so good!


----------



## Brianne Harris (May 11, 2014)

jamie lind said:


> Are you sure its wear, and not the dog licking himself raw? Late fall and winter are prime time for burrs and thorns. And gps furry feet are great spots for them to end up.


Jamie, the only time he licks is when I put VIT E or something else on them, haha. I have done a very thorough inspection of his feet and found nothing else to irritate it. As I said earlier today, I realized all of his toes are worn smooth, so I think it must be either a hot pavement issue or dirt kicking issue. But thanks for the advice! I was worried something was in his paw making him walk funny and cause the excess wear.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I have heard that bad pads in a dog can be genetic. 
"
IF" that's the case I suspect it would be hard to control.


----------

